# counter strike cd-key



## nickelodeon

hay,

I recently got half life counter strike and my cd-key was not working so i used my friends one. I have now got my own cd key but i cannot replace my friends cd key with my own. I tried reinstalling it but it still did not change the cd-key. I deleted it then installed it but STILL did not change the cd-key. How do i get half life counter strike to change my friends cd key with my own one?


----------



## AtreideS

Head to http://www.majorgeeks.com/article.php?sid=650 and download the HL CD-Key Changer 3.0 program. It's really tiny and simply allows you to enter your new CD-Key. 
Otherwise you can edit the CD-Key thought RegEdit. Go to:[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Valve\Half-Life\Settings]
Once here find [in the right pane] a field called: key. Double-click it or right-click and goto Modify. Now type in your new CD-Key without the dashes -OR- leave it blank. If you leave it blank the next time Half-Life loads you will be asked to input your CD-Key, do so.
But only use the second method if your familar with Registry Editing. Make sure you make a backup, as if something goes wrong, then you can just replace the new one with the old. 
Good luck.


----------



## nickelodeon

thanks man.

now when i put my new cd key in it keeps saying WON authentication unsuccessful and then exits the counter strike multiplayer.


----------



## AtreideS

Ok, well here is what the CS Help and Support Site suggest
"Try deleting your AUTH folder (c:\sierra\half-life\auth or c:\sierra\counter-strike\auth)
If that doesn't work, first uninstall and then COMPLETELY delete your sierra\half-life or sierra\counter-strike folder. "

It's possible that when you reinstalled you didn't do a complete uninstall first. So maybe have a go of uninstalling the game, running a Registry Cleaner. Deleting the Sierra folder or anything else relating to the game. Then reinstalling. The registry cleaner should remove all the keys relating to the CD-Key as well, so you should be able to just enter if your key. But if not you will have to try the CD Key Changer again.

Also, the error you just got does occur when the WON servers are down. It's possible that when you tried to play CS they happened to be down. So maybe try again at a different time. But I'd pretty much guess that CS wasn't completely deleted when you uninstalled.

Good luck.


----------



## MR. DUCK

Hi 
How Do I Changer My Cd-key For Half-life:counter-strike 
HOW Do I Get A New Cd-key CAN YOU MAKE ONE YES OR NO!
Thank You For Your Help


----------



## McTimson

No, you cannot make a new CD-key. You get a new CD-key by going to the store and purchasing a copy of Counter-Strike.

If you want to change CD-keys, you'll have to log out of Steam, then make a new account with that CD-key.


----------



## Dreambringer

MR. DUCK said:


> Hi
> How Do I Changer My Cd-key For Half-life:counter-strike
> HOW Do I Get A New Cd-key CAN YOU MAKE ONE YES OR NO!
> Thank You For Your Help


Lmao I guess not everyone reads the "BEFORE YOU ASK A QUESTION, Please read this!" post...


----------



## MR. DUCK

Hi 

NOW I Make A New Account The Cd-key Will Not Work ?
Why Is My Cd-key Working. I Don't Get It. That All


----------



## McTimson

With Steam, each CD-key can only be registered once. Whatever account it was originally installed on is the one it will stay installed on, you can't use it on another account.


----------



## MR. DUCK

Hi 
How You Get Cd-key Changer. Just Use The Same Cd-key I Just Want To Changer My Cd-key How Do I Changer Download What To Changer My Cd-key? I Need Help How You Changer The Cd-key. That All


----------



## McTimson

CD-key changers don't exist for Counter-Strike anymore because CS is run off of Steam. Steam stores all user information and CD-keys in it's databases, so there's no program you can run that will change your CD-key. All you can do is create a new Steam account and register your other unused CD-key in that account.

The reason CD-key changers *used to* work is because CD-key information used to be stored locally on your computer, so you could do whatever you wanted. This is NOT the case anymore though, as all data is stored in Valve's servers.


----------



## IRoNMaN717

my cs cd key isnt working for steam. I havent made an account on steam with 
it yet and it wont let me register it. It keeps sayin cd key is invalid and it may already be in use. what can i do? because i've had the game for a few years i just havent played it on steam so i dont wanna pay the 10 bucks to get a new cd key cuz mine got stolen, what can i do? thanks 4 the help


----------



## nickelodeon

go to steam and contact them and tell them that someone is using ur cd key or something and make sure u email them your cd key. L:ast time I checked there was a link or something for invalid cd keys.


----------



## Krystian

Hi,
Is there a way to change your Counter Strike ID. I got banned from this one server and is there a way to change change my ID so i could go back to the server.


----------



## nickelodeon

the only way to change your ID is to get a new ID with a new cd-key. Or whatever server you got banned from go to their home site and apeal a ban or ask them niceley to get unbanned. They usually will unban you if u didnt do anything too bad.


----------



## IRoNMaN717

iight thanks man :up:


----------



## kurt12345

i need a cd-key for steam eg half-life or counter strike or anything plz can i haev 1 that works im poor my parents r going through troubles paying the bills and i cant buy 1  :down: ty for reading


----------



## nickelodeon

*ach-choo* sorry for that Im alergic.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

No asking for cdkeys here. As far as GUID bans, changing your cdkey will not help. GUID is based on whats inside of your computer. There are programs but i can't give any links or names that will modify your GUID. Or, you could change the hardware in your computer.


----------



## Cookiegal

kurt12345,

We will not provide assistance for this type of activity here at TSG. Read the forum rules before posting anything like this again.

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

This is an old thread that has been revived for no good reason so I'm closing it now.


----------

